# Clearing 8" corrugated storm conduit advice



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I've got a customer that has a sports center that includes ice rinks, ball diamonds and volleyball courts.

They've got a couple runs of drainage conduit between ball diamonds for rainwater runoff that are blocked up or otherwise not working. The runs are about 170' and around 36" deep. I haven't really looked at them yet but it's likely they are gravel and dirt filled. I intend to inspect and camera them next week to get the skinny.

My equipment for something like this consists of a small ridgid jetter (1350) and a K1500 machine.

There are no fire hydrants within useable reach.

Has anyone had any experience with this type of situation? Am I even in the "Ballpark" with the equipment on hand? Is the best option excavation and replacement if the blockage is too extensive or hiring out an industrial vactor truck or trailer jetter (or buying one)?

Thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Your gonna either need a huge jetter for that or you can do it the old fashion way. Canvas blow bag, continuously running water up stream while snaking out with your K-1500. I use a Electric Eel Model C which would make your job alot easier, but your K-1500 should work also. Get you some 1.25" Sludge Pushers from Electric Eel. 

HDD-3S-P, HDD-4S-P, HDD-5S-P

Those are the part numbers for what you will need. Run them in that order, starting with the 3" Sludge Pusher, working up to the 5"(for 6" pipes) Sludge Pusher, all while running as much water up stream as you can. YOu can also run there Sand Auger, but it will be hard to get it into the piping, but I have had success with it on culverts. 

http://www.electriceel.com/pdfs/Cable-Tool_SelectionGuide.pdf

I will post some pictures of my Sludge Pushers, for some reason right now the computer won't let me post pictures.

YOur gonna want to check what type of pipig your cleaning first. Those sludge pushers will destroy thinnwall PVC or corrgulated piping.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd sub it to a Vactor rig.

Then be on site through the whole process to oversee the results and use it as a learning experience if you are not familiar with that caliber of equipment.

Charge the customer accordingly for getting them the finished result they needed.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I'd sub it to a Vactor rig.
> 
> Then be on site through the whole process to oversee the results and use it as a learning experience if you are not familiar with that caliber of equipment.
> 
> Charge the customer accordingly for getting them the finished result they needed.


^^^What he said.^^^

I have a jetter that would handle the jetting portion of that job but think about the amount of dirt and gravel you would be removing. It will add up in a hurry and where are you gonna go with it? I'm with John, get someone with a combo truck to jet/vac the debris from the culverts.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. All solid advice.

I'll eyeball it first and take a look with the camera to see if just then ends are an issue or if it's more than that.

The customer can make the call but if it's bad, I'd rather do the job myself than pass it to a vactor if possible - even if it's a dig and replace.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

you will need a high volume jetter for that. Sub it to someone with a trailer jet.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Combination vac and jetter truck or a hoe. 

I used a harbin jetter on a 10" about 100' long that had got silted in during construction when a pump failed. I was able to clean it out with the harbin but I kept a bigger mini ex working just to remove the debris I was pulling out. It seems like I must of filled the 300 gallon tank a dozen times!


----------

